# 12/12 from sprout???



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 8, 2008)

i've heard about going straight into flowering after the seed sprouts. Currently i have one plant under an aerogarden and 2 45 watt cfls. I am planning on putting more seeds in. I am interested in the method of flowering a small yield but every 2 weeks so the supply adds up. But how would i be able to use clones if i only have one space to grow. would i need to start a separate location to just do vegetative growth. im pretty confused on this subject.....so basically. i just want to use clones but in ONE grow space. Is this possible after everything flowers. i know i seem weedarted but i just need a little help.


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 8, 2008)

annnyyyoneee have any ideaass?????


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 9, 2008)

um, well starting seeds and going to 12/12 immediately wont just put it into flowering immediately I dont think, it has to have some infrastructure or else there is nothing to flower.

what you're seeking, given your two week cycle desire, is to make a separate space and create a mother plant. you'll identify a female, and grow her up in constant 18/6 light (or 24 hours), never let it flower, and keep taking clones every two weeks.

I guess it works like this, you start a few seeds, when they are of decent size to take a clone from, you do so. actually I think you can just stick it in a glass of water and put it into 12/12, you'll see the sex of the clones, and will be able to identify if the plant it came from is male or female.

then you take the female plant and put it into long day light vegetative growth. give it veg nutes, sing it veg songs, etc. 

when it is big enough, take enough clones to harvest as many plants as you plan to.

start flowering them

then when those are in flowering, figure out when they'll finish, and have clones ready to go in when those are done.

when the second round of clones is two weeks from harvest, take another batch of clones and root them, then when the 2nd batch comes out they are ready to go in, etc etc.

of course you'll have to figure out the exact timing, depending on flower time, time to establish clones, whether you want them to veg at all before flower, etc.

good luck


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 9, 2008)

THANKS A LOT MAN! "sing it veg songs" - lol ....Sounds like a plan i'll have to get more growing spots though.


----------



## bonz (Jul 9, 2008)

read the link below to learn how to 12/12 from seed it works well.

No Mercy Supply 12/12hours 7 harvests a year system - 420 Magazine


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 9, 2008)

i understand the theory behind sprouting into 12/12 but my problem is having a supply of seeds after everything flowers. What ideas do you guys have for flowering quickly but keeping a supply of seeds to keep the growin goin


----------



## bonz (Jul 9, 2008)

need to start a mother then, and do cloning to keep a supply


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 9, 2008)

i would need to have 2 separate grow rooms then, correct?


----------



## bonz (Jul 9, 2008)

just make a simple box. it wouldn`t need much for light and an endless supply of babies. i think i have some pic`s of one of my simple boxes i made out of a small wood file cabinet and another one a bit bigger from a dresser.


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Bonz!


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 10, 2008)

just a quick question. Would it be ok to keep the mother plants just under ( 2 ) 45 watt CFLs to sustain a healthy growth?


----------



## bonz (Jul 10, 2008)

my actual mother room has 3 42 watt cfl`s for an erea 4 foot by 2.5 deep ( closet ) and houses 4 momas. so do 1 or 2 moms and the 2 cfl`s. are they the high kelvin cfl`s ffor veg?


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 10, 2008)

i think so and if they're not they've still been workin great on my veg right now. But lets say i have just one mother plant and i just take clipping from that and then immediately flower those clippings would 1 45 watt cfl be enough for the mother plant???


----------



## bonz (Jul 11, 2008)

one will work and avetually add 1 more mabee. the more light the better health means more babies to clone


----------



## thekinghasarrive (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you keep your mother plant from not growing too much? I know if you keep it in aeroponics you can somewhat control the growth but in soil, besides clipping how do you make it so the mother doesn't grow to the ceiling?


----------



## bonz (Jul 11, 2008)

do some lst or tying the branches out so it`s like a bonzai plant. and just keep clipping. if yoy plan on doing a 12/12 thing on a couple week schedule you wont need to worry about hight. the cfl`s are slow like you said so it may take a couple weeks each time for clones to be ready. if she does make to many just sell em to your buddies. i do and it helps me finnance my projects at5 to 7 bucks each clone and one buddy takes about 50 to 100 at a time it realy helps.


----------



## surf (Sep 28, 2008)

In SOG, it's ok to go from clone directly to 12/12?


----------



## OverD0se (Oct 17, 2008)

By using just 12 h light for sprout,You just decrase the grow rate ... You can use 24/7 and after about 2 weeks change it to 12..It will give you much better result than starting with 12


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 18, 2008)

this is my experience from starting at 12/12. only bagseed experiment cause i dont see much benifeit from doing this with good bought seeds. doing clones is better but at least 1 or 2 weeks of veg. after rooting is much more desireable and still keep them shorter. the clones will respond much better than seed to 12/12 due to their age coming from a mother. 

this was 2 seperate grows same batch of seeds. this is not an exact compare due to different variables in environment and different time of year (temp. humidity etc.) these were not grown at same time in side by side grows so these findings are inconclusive. just showing what i found in my first attempt at a grow. well not first but its the first grow in 14 years.

1st started with 36 plants, started 12/12 when plants were 10 -12" and it took about 21 days before all the males showed. maybe a little sooner, i kept a couple males a little longer just to be sure. ended up with about 40% females. after 10 weeks from going to 12/12 still not done but over half of them went hermie so chopped them all early cause i freaked out and didnt want seeds. they coulda went another 2 weeks easy.


2nd started with 10 plants,that vegged outside in pots, very neglected and bugs and slugs had a field day. went to 12/12 the plants were 4 feet tall lollypopped. i took a few clones and put right into 12 hour. due to limited time when i needed to harvest by certain date, i started 8 more seeds at 12/12.
-the 4 footers- all males taken out by day 12. had 70% female. finished in just over 10 weeks after turning light to 12 hr.
-the clones- kept 2 clones 1 sativa dom. and 1 indica dom. they finished at about 14 or 15" tall and at the same time as their mothers. i would have been much happier if i had time to veg these clones for at least 3 weeks.
-the seeds- out of 8 seeds i ended up with 2 females. cut down at 14 or 15" tall at just over 11 weeks after 12/12 and they still needed another week or 2 to finish.

so in my findings everything is telling me that the longer you veg the better.
there are many ways to keep a plant shorter from lst, topping and fimming and just tieing down taller plants.


----------



## theratfords (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm doing a grow experiment of that exactly. Here's the link where I'm posting the experiment. I have 25 females at 48 days old under 12/12 from day one. Got lots of pics if you care to have a look.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/19368-single-cola-plants-5.html#post1426054

-The Dude


----------



## theratfords (Oct 18, 2008)

I actually managed to get lucky with 25 females out of the 50 plants I started. How did you get hermies? Was there light issues or something? Bet you were pissed. I would-of been and will be if mine turn on me. Good luck, and stay safe everyone.

-Dude


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 18, 2008)

theratfords said:


> I actually managed to get lucky with 25 females out of the 50 plants I started. How did you get hermies? Was there light issues or something? Bet you were pissed. I would-of been and will be if mine turn on me. Good luck, and stay safe everyone.
> 
> -Dude


i beleive i got hermies due to heat stress. i had a hard time keeping room cool in middle of summer. yes was very pissed, lost about 3 days sleep over it. then decided that i still had time to complete the 2nd half of grow by recovering those neglected plants from outside. the reason i think heat stress is during the second grow early on in the 12/12 i still had heat issues for a short time. i had 1 early on go hermie and i was thinking not again. so instead of cutting it down i relocated it outside and transplanted in the ground and picked off all nanners and i didnt get anymore after that. what a learning experience this year. glad it was only bagseed.

again nothing but troubles, within 10 days after putting it outside i saw much difference in the plant. started getting real dense and sticky and smelled real nice. a month later weather started turning on me. had major storm for 2 days, very warm and humid days and cooler nights. everything wet in the morning. 1 of my top colas started getting bud rot due to it just wasnt able to get dry enough during the day. not full sun unfortunatly. clip that bad cola and trashed it, and inspected the rest of the plant looked good so i cut it down. cured real nice, and pretty good smoke.

will carryover this years knowledge and learn more here and will be better next year.

sorry for such a long post.


----------



## atombomb (Oct 19, 2008)

The two plants on the left in this pic were sprouted on my deck, after 5 days I repotted them, and started all three plants in the pic on 12/12 at the same. The one on the right was mature, you can see she only has a few weeks left till harvest. The other 2 did not show signs of sex for 30 days, then they started growing 4 inches a week, and continue to at an alarming pace. they both turned out to be females, and they are both in the beginning stages of flower.

Pic taken @ 40 days of 12/12, so the 2 on the left are 45 days old.


----------



## theratfords (Oct 19, 2008)

I also had this in a few. Nothing really wrong with them now, they just look like their only in early flower. I used bagseed for my experiment so I just figured some strains must not be able to reach sexual maturity that early. Maybe the flower hormones are increasing, hense the burst in growth; But not actually mature for 30 days or so. 

I sprouted mine and immediately put them in the flower room at 12/12 under a 150,000 lumen 1000w hps. Still a few took, like yours, around 30 days just to show sex. They're fine now but I wonder if it affects yeild or not. Do you think the 30 days was actually flowering time and the plant just didn't grow buds? Like the plant wasted 30 days sorta. That would suck, but it was only the case in about 3 out of 25 of mine. Hopefully it's no biggie.

-Dude


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

OverD0se said:


> By using just 12 h light for sprout,You just decrase the grow rate ... You can use 24/7 and after about 2 weeks change it to 12..It will give you much better result than starting with 12


dude, using more than 24 hours is never reccomended. 18/6 or 20/4 is always best in my opinion. if he's trying to flower after sprout what good is the 24/7 for two weeks? might as well go with 18/6 for two weeks. .


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 23, 2009)

waldocat420 said:


> dude, using more than 24 hours is never reccomended. 18/6 or 20/4 is always best in my opinion. if he's trying to flower after sprout what good is the 24/7 for two weeks? might as well go with 18/6 for two weeks. .


 
his 24/7 was really meant to be light on 24 hours a day 7 days a week or really 24/0


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> his 24/7 was really meant to be light on 24 hours a day 7 days a week or really 24/0


24/7, i feel like a fool! i cant belive i let that one get by me. . must be some good kush! either way. . i would still recommend 18/6, 20/4 vs. lights on all the time.


----------



## BubbaBlaze (Feb 23, 2009)

If i wanted to use the seed method. Couldent i just keep a male out of the ones i weed out. Put it in another room and grow it for the seeed. Do this till i have a stock pill and wait till needed again.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 24, 2009)

BubbaBlaze said:


> If i wanted to use the seed method. Couldent i just keep a male out of the ones i weed out. Put it in another room and grow it for the seeed. Do this till i have a stock pill and wait till needed again.


yes you can to a point. do some research on breeding. you just start making beans and at some point youll end up with batches of seeds without any thought into the genetics and a shitload of different phenos.


----------



## BubbaBlaze (Feb 24, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> yes you can to a point. do some research on breeding. you just start making beans and at some point youll end up with batches of seeds without any thought into the genetics and a shitload of different phenos.


 

I appreciate the info. thanks bro


----------



## schmo2387 (Feb 25, 2009)

check it out bro that's how i did my first grow. i wouldn't recomend it to somebody who wants a big yield just because basically you grow dwarf plants they don't get enough light to grow big so they put all their energy into their leaves and stocks which kinda worked for me.


----------

